# Roswell, New Mexico



## Alexa (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone watched the new series Roswell, New Mexico ? I've just watched the first two episodes. This is interesting. A new approach of aliens among us.


----------



## Anthoney (Jan 27, 2019)

I've watched the first 2 episodes.  My opinions are shaded by having watch the original series.  I like both the Liz and Max characters.  Not so much the other 2 aliens.  As for the stories, I have a few issues there as well.  I'm still watching.  I always like to give sci-fi and fantasy shows a few episode to work out the kinks.

I wouldn't get to attached.  On the pilot week it was the lowest rated scripted show of the week.  It did not do much better last week.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 27, 2019)

I didn't watch the original series, so I will give it a chance. Maybe people didn't see the pub and missed the show. I know that I almost missed it, too.
I like Liz and Max characters, too. I suppose, the others will be our bad guys.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 14, 2021)

They are back with season 3. Still watching it. Anyone else interested ?


----------

